# Homemade Snaro Bird points!



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Use heavy coat hangers coiled around the shaft with 4-6" arms i seen it on a show a couple weeks back on arrow affliction i think and they were doing a number on pheasants.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Skunk slayer. I do not have it built now but I will get you some pics this weekend. I love building homemade small game heads do I'll accept this challenge. I'll tell you I'm going to use either a cloths hanger or fencing wire, drill 4 equidistant holes in a field point and make two good sized loops by inserting one end of the wire in a hole then loop it go the other side and insert in the opposite hole. I'll use JB Weld for a positive connection.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

tractor supply get some barbed wire its light and will grip the feathers


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

That'd be my plan as well Brianlocal3 but do you have any experience shooting them? Sounds like a good bird rig, just wondering how well they actually work. I always used flu-flus with washers behind the field point, judos, or blunts made from .38 casings.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have shot the store bought version and there is a loss of cast but otherwise no problems to glight


----------



## TheSkunkSlayer (Jan 19, 2013)

So when making Snaros you want an extremely stiff wire? I have never actually handled a snaro so Im not sure how stiff the wires are.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I killed a flying chuckar partridge with a Snaro point once. The wires are not heavy, rather light and springy. The idea is to hit a wing and break the wing. I hit the bird in the back flying away and it killed it. Clark Broadheads makes some good bird points. Check them out.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Would really like to see some pictures of tese


----------



## cro1984 (Jun 11, 2013)

hi everybody 
This is my homemade arrowhead


----------



## cro1984 (Jun 11, 2013)

Never Loose An Arrow Again


----------

